# Info and some help on entitlement Tables



## Peace_Monger (23 May 2009)

I just about to get issued my uniform from my unit. I wanted to know what I'm my entitlement is. The list gives says individual items and then field troops. I'm joining a combat arm (infantry) regiment so does that mean I get the individual items and field troops entitlement or just the individual items entitlement. This is link by the way:    http://www.army.gc.ca/Chief_Land_Staff/Clothe_the_soldier/hab/PDF/DistChart_e.pdf                                                                                                                                                                                         Any and all help would appericated.


----------



## chris_log (23 May 2009)

You will be getting a TV, BEW and ruck. Are you a reservist (I'm assuming so based on your post)? If so, you won't be getting issued a frag vest permanently (you'll get one temporarily when you need it, i.e. doing a live fire range etc).

I think that's an old chart though, previously you only got issued the TV etc from your unit and handed it back in when you left. Now, the TV, BEW etc are issued from clothing stores and are kept when you leave your unit. 

Don't worry, you get a tac vest and BEW (just don't wear them as sunglasses on your way into and from the unit...it looks stupid).


----------



## danchapps (23 May 2009)

You'll be issued all the kit you need to do your job. You may or may not get it all at once, not too sure how the reserves run it. If you need something, they make sure you get it. Have no fear, you won't be left in the cold.


----------

